# What Breed is my Puppy?



## maresturo9 (Dec 6, 2021)

I just rescued this 10 week old puppy weighing in at about 10 lbs. Anyone have any clue as to what breed she is?


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Looks like a Husky mix to me.


----------



## Khecha Wacipi (Oct 10, 2021)

What breed? Cute, that's what!
But I agree that there is some husky in there.


----------



## Toedtoes (Sep 25, 2021)

There is no way to tell the breeds in a mix just by looks. While the dog may "appear" to be obviously X breed, it may actually be two or more breeds combining to look like X breed.

Also, most mixed breeds have three or more breeds in their makeup. One dog posted here a while back had 17 breeds in his makeup. And every combination can result in some crazy outcomes. In addition, not every breed in the makeup shows as a physical trait. Some only show in behavior or personality and some don't show at all. I still haven't seen any sign of pekinese in my Tornado-dog.

The only way to know for sure is to do a dna test.

I don't necessarily see husky - it could be in there, but the blue eyes could as easily be aussie, etc. While he has a black mask, it extends too far into his muzzle to really say husky for sure.

He is definitely a cutie whatever he is.


----------

